# World Toy Camera Day (10 pics + 4 more)



## limr

See, I DO have a life outside of Leaderboard!

The 18th of October is the day to celebrate toy cameras. Generally, a "toy camera" tends to have a plastic or very simple single element lens, plastic bodies, very few - if any! - options for settings or focus.

This year, I took the Konstruktor and the Holga to take a few shots at the farmers' market that is held on the grounds of an old estate called Boscobel here in the Hudson Valley. For those who don't know, the Konstruktor is a do-it-yourself kit plastic SLR with a waist-level finder, put out by Lomography. It has no exposure settings whatsoever but you can focus it.

I'm still editing out some dust spots from the Holga shots. In the meantime, here are my favorites from the Konstruktor:




Three trees by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Tree and valley by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Roses by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Little yellow house by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Fountain by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Balls 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Balls by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Driveway by limrodrigues, on Flickr

An accidental double exposure that I kinda like:



Double by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And the turkey at the farmers' market that I got to pet! Right after I took the picture, it reached its neck out at me and gobbled really loud. 



rs Turkey by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius

very interesting!


----------



## limr

Thanks, bri 

Forgot to say, these were all shot on a roll of 400 ISO film I'd picked up in a grocery store in Slovenia this past summer. Why did I buy it? Because when faced with rolls of color film for 2 euros, you buy it. You just do. It's essentially rebranded Fuji, probably Superia.


----------



## bribrius

can you explain to us all what 400 iso film means and how it relates to digital camera iso?


----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> can you explain to us all what 400 iso film means and how it relates to digital camera iso?



Probably not. I know 400 ISO is a faster film, more sensitive to light. How does it relate to digital camera ISO? Have no idea.

We need Derrel for this.


----------



## Derrel

400 ISO film is like 100 billion zillion jillion times BETTER than any digital sensor at ISO 400. Ask any dyed-in-the-wool film user...they'll all tell you the same number...100 billion zillion jillion!


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> 400 ISO film is like 100 billion zillion jillion times BETTER than any digital sensor at ISO 400. Ask any dyed-in-the-wool film user...they'll all tell you the same number...100 billion zillion jillion!



Totes! I KNEW you could explain it!


----------



## BillM

You have 3 balls


----------



## limr

BillM said:


> You have 3 balls



Five, if you count the picture above it


----------



## Gary A.

Good stuff Leo.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I like 'Three Trees' and love LOVE 'Driveway'. Those look like giant snowballs rolling around in the grass! lol Darned if I didn't forget all about Toy Camera Day but that's what kind of week it was.

Now Derrel don't exaggerate, it's only a billion zillion.

I usually set my digital camera to an ISO comparable to whatever film speed I'd use. My starting point is 100/200 outdoors in relatively sunny conditions, 400 for lower light (dark and cloudy, late day, etc.). Indoors I find where I could manage with 400 speed film I often end up raising the ISO using the digital, just depends. 

I mostly use my digital camera like it's a film camera - all manual all the time with a beat up looking 50 year old lens slapped on it. Just have to remember if I'm out shooting using both when I switch back to the digital and use the viewscreen to not whack myself in the forehead with it.


----------



## Designer

"Driveway" is a very interesting composition.  For those of us who like to see a picture within a picture, I see a steepled church with a light on top.

Turkey shot; one gobble deserves another.  

Oh, right, you won't eat it.


----------



## snowbear

The turkey was happy with you because you didn't try to pluck & roast him!

I really like roses, balls 2, and driveway.


----------



## mmaria

love the roses!!!

others I like, but the roses make me feel something


----------



## smithdan

Like them all.. but especially  Three trees for the light,  Roses for the camera angle and colour and Driveway for one of those "must have" shots done differently


----------



## limr

Thank you, one and all, for the kind words and telling me what your favorites were 



Designer said:


> Turkey shot; one gobble deserves another.
> 
> Oh, right, you won't eat it.





snowbear said:


> The turkey was happy with you because you didn't try to pluck & roast him!



Nope, won't eat a turkey, and as Charlie said, I'm sure he was happy with me for that.  

I've added turkeys to the list of animals that I want to have. Still can't get over how cool that bird was, despite the melty brains on its head.



Designer said:


> "Driveway" is a very interesting composition.  For those of us who like to see a picture within a picture, I see a steepled church with a light on top.





smithdan said:


> Like them all.. but especially  Three trees for the light,  Roses for the camera angle and colour and Driveway for one of those "must have" shots done differently



It's interesting to me that the "Driveway" composition specifically was mentioned in these ways. For me, it seemed to be a somewhat obvious shot, so I am curious what makes it stand out for you guys and the others who mentioned it as a favorite.


----------



## JustJazzie

The drive way, WOW!!! It really drew me in. What a fun project.


----------



## limr

And three more from the Holga (6x6) and Portra 400:

A wider shot of the roses:



rs Roses by limrodrigues, on Flickr


The house from the back lawn. In the summer, the big tent that serves as the "theater" for the Shakespeare festival is set up right next to the house on that big back lawn.




rs House and lawn by limrodrigues, on Flickr

I have another one that shows the views of the Hudson from that back lawn, but I haven't gotten all the dust spots off of that one yet.


Garden house:




rs Garden house by limrodrigues, on Flickr


And this one was not from World Toy Camera Day, but from a few days afterwards when I went to take a walk at a nearby park and inadvertently walked into the end of some horse event.




rs Jumping horse by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

JustJazzie said:


> The drive way, WOW!!! It really drew me in. What a fun project.



Thanks Jazzie


----------



## limr

I rarely do this because it makes me feel silly, so I'll do it quietly...

...bump.


----------



## gsgary

Derrel said:


> 400 ISO film is like 100 billion zillion jillion times BETTER than any digital sensor at ISO 400. Ask any dyed-in-the-wool film user...they'll all tell you the same number...100 billion zillion jillion!


Don't be silly it's much better than that


----------



## smithdan

It's interesting to me that the "Driveway" composition specifically was mentioned in these ways. For me, it seemed to be a somewhat obvious shot, so I am curious what makes it stand out for you guys and the others who mentioned it as a favorite.[/QUOTE]

I think that to make an "obvious shot" stand out it has to be really good and different.  Those yet another aspen grove ones come to mind.  Driveway has caught lots of attention so there's the proof. 

Of these, it's the roses.  Like the wide shot of the jumping horse as well.

( did take the Brownie Hawkeye for a spin, stuff over on tomor's thread)


----------



## pjaye

Driveway...love, love love.

You impress me every single time you most pictures.

I really love these.


----------



## limr

symplybarb said:


> Driveway...love, love love.
> 
> You impress me every single time you most pictures.
> 
> I really love these.



Aww, thanks!


----------



## limr

smithdan said:


> ( did take the Brownie Hawkeye for a spin, stuff over on tomor's thread)



Thanks for your explanation 

What thread is your Hawkeye stuff on? I can't find it.


----------



## vintagesnaps

What makes 'Driveway' interesting I think is the perspective, it seems like a tiny house peeking thru the trees (and I thought it probably was actually a large house, as I see from the other photos it is).

Found it. Dan's Hawkeye photos (clicked on his name, went to profile and recent activity), are in a thread on Holgas, pinholes etc. under Photo Themes.


----------



## limr

Oh that's right, I forgot about that thread. Thanks, Sharon! (on both counts  )


----------



## Vince.1551

Higher ISO in film = bigger grains = higher sensitivity to light. Which is why ISO1600 on film tends to be rather grainy on print. And film is very forgiving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

